# Quincy's Announcement!



## Julie

*Have you donated to the Forum Quilts this year? *

For those of you who have donated money to the forum quilts your name will go into a special drawing. For every 5.00 you donated you get a chance at winning.For the winner,my Mom will sew a pillow like this of your own furbaby like she did me!

The pillow will be a ( pillowcase type) throw pillow 16X16
The winner will be notified and will need to supply a good photo for my Mom to see.
My Mom will do her best to capture your furbaby in fabric.
Drawing will be Nov.16,2008 and Leeann's own Riley will pick the winner on video!
You will have your pillow by Christmas.

Want to donate and haven't? You have until November 15. Have you donated,but want to increase your odds? You can donate more and increase your chances of Riley picking your name by contacting Leeann or Kara for donation info.

*All donations will go towards the quilts and we are hoping to start a quilt fund for future endeavors.*

Best of luck to you--and if for some reason you have donated,but do not wish to be entered into the special drawing,please contact Leeann.

*Please click on the forum quilt donation button on the front of the forum to direct you to the thread*.

Lickies to you-:kiss:
Quincy


----------



## havaluv

Oh my gosh! That pillow is so DARLING! You and your Mom are incredibly generous. Thank you for all the love and work you are putting into this project! :hug::kiss:


----------



## Scooter's Family

I can't figure out how to donate! Can you give me specifics? I'd be happy to send some $ though.


----------



## Sheri

Julie, what darling pictures of Quincy! I love his modeling--he's got Vanna (from The Wheel of Fortune) beat!

A neat idea, too, to do a pillow drawing/drawing (pun intended)!!!

When things slow down for you I will be contacting you about your patterns, too. Just haven't wanted to bother you at this busy time.

Sheri


----------



## Beamer

Cool idea Julie! Has the original $600 goal been met yet?

Ryan


----------



## Jane

Oh, Julie! There he is! Those photos of Quincy with his quilted likeness have made my day!!!

Well, who can resist that????


----------



## Lina

Julie, what an awesome incentive!!! I love it!


----------



## Melissa Miller

OH MY GOSH I MUST HAVE A PILLOW. That is ADORABLE.


----------



## marjrc

Quincy, you rock!!!!! :whoo: You had a great idea there, handsome boy. So glad you got Mom and Grandma to give the go ahead. You are a genius!! :biggrin1:

I'd LOVE a cushion too !!!


----------



## Julie

Scooter's Family said:


> I can't figure out how to donate! Can you give me specifics? I'd be happy to send some $ though.


If you would like to donate please click on the link in the box to the left of the forum -- it says Donation for the quilt or something like that. That will take you to the donation thread in the "coffee shop" area. On the first post from Leeann is her email address. Kara's e-mail is there as well. They have set up a paypal account to make things easier if you would like to use that as well.

Thanks for asking--


----------



## Julie

Jane said:


> Oh, Julie! There he is! Those photos of Quincy with his quilted likeness have made my day!!!
> 
> Well, who can resist that????


Thank you Jane--I just was kinda horsing around with his "stache" picture!
I didn't put the stache staining on his pillow!ound:


----------



## Missy

oh my this is a much better offer than the chance to spend election night with my candidate... for just another donation. I will certainly be upping my chances to win a Julie Original. Does it get signed by Quincy too?


----------



## Lilly's mom

Since I couldn't find the link on the front page I just went to the coffe shop and found the thread. Here is the link.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=6084


----------



## Thumper

Julie, That is the CUTEST pillow and Picture of Quincy! OMG. I'm sending in a hundred bucks! LOL 

Ehh..wait a second, me, Julie and Leeann are ineligible for the pillow, drats.

:gossip: Hey Leeann..we'll have to suck up to Quincy's mom!  Shh..don't tell her!eace:


----------



## Julie

marjrc said:


> Quincy, you rock!!!!! :whoo: You had a great idea there, handsome boy. So glad you got Mom and Grandma to give the go ahead. You are a genius!! :biggrin1:
> 
> I'd LOVE a cushion too !!!


Okay Marj-----Quincy wants to know what Grandma is helping his Mom with this????:ear:

ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Julie

Missy said:


> oh my this is a much better offer than the chance to spend election night with my candidate... for just another donation. I will certainly be upping my chances to win a Julie Original. Does it get signed by Quincy too?


The best part about this offer Missy---I actually DO what I promise,unlike the politicans!ound:

I'll have to see if Quincy can learn to sew quickly for an autographed version!:thumb::wink:


----------



## Leslie

Quincy~ What a wonderful thing for your mommy to do! Tori and I love your pillow. We think it looks just like you!


----------



## LuvCicero

Both the pillow and Quincy are adorable. Julie, you have a lot of talent...and a business in the making...if you haven't thought of that. Who wouldn't love a pillow of a Hav!!


----------



## irnfit

Julie that pillow is gorgeous. I think your Mom just found a great new job.


----------



## BeverlyA

Quincy! What an absolutely handsome young man you are and the way your mommy captured your likeness on that pillow is nothing short of amazing! 
You sure had a fabulous idea to help raise money for the next quilt and who wouldn't love to have such a special pillow!?

I adore the pillow and the pictures, what an amazing mom you have!

Beverly


----------



## JASHavanese

How sweet of you and your Mom! What beautiful work she does.


----------



## marjrc

*"Okay Marj-----Quincy wants to know what Grandma is helping his Mom with this??? "*

**** O.k....... duh ! :frusty: I thought YOU (Julie) and YOUR Mom were making the pillow. I see it's Quincy and his mom (YOU)!

sigh....... ound: ound:


----------



## Thumper

marjrc said:


> *"Okay Marj-----Quincy wants to know what Grandma is helping his Mom with this??? "*
> 
> **** O.k....... duh ! :frusty: I thought YOU (Julie) and YOUR Mom were making the pillow. I see it's Quincy and his mom (YOU)!
> 
> sigh....... ound: ound:


Marj, Don't feel bad, I had thought "Julie's mom sews, too?" lol..and I had already talked to Julie about this. ound:

Then I remembered..."oh yeah! Quincy is typing!" 

Julie, you are a gem.

K.


----------



## Beamer

Hahahahahh, you know, i thought the exact same thing you thought, Marj... lol.. I was thinking, wow, Julies mom's work looks identical to Julies. (For a second there I was even thinking Julies mom does the quilt work and Julie just takes the credit.. HAHAHAHAHAH)

Ryan


----------



## Julie

ound: My Mom does sew but probably hasn't sewn in 20 years! ound:


----------



## marjrc

Beamer said:


> Hahahahahh, you know, i thought the exact same thing you thought, Marj... lol.. I was thinking, wow, Julies mom's work looks identical to Julies. (For a second there I was even thinking Julies mom does the quilt work and Julie just takes the credit.. HAHAHAHAHAH)
> 
> Ryan


OMG, that's funny!!! ound: Ryan, you are in deep doo doo if you ever meet Julie in Chicago. She'll fish smack you right back to Toronto!!! :fish::fish::fish:


----------



## lcy_pt

Wow Julie....that pillow is fantastic eace:


----------



## Leeann

Thumperlove said:


> Julie, That is the CUTEST pillow and Picture of Quincy! OMG. I'm sending in a hundred bucks! LOL
> 
> Ehh..wait a second, me, Julie and Leeann are ineligible for the pillow, drats.
> 
> :gossip: Hey Leeann..we'll have to suck up to Quincy's mom!  Shh..don't tell her!eace:


Shoot, I was going to tape my name to Riley's nose so I would win... better start working on some other idea LOL.


----------



## Sheri

Leeann said:


> Shoot, I was going to tape my name to Riley's nose so I would win... better start working on some other idea LOL.


That's what I was thinking...I'll bet they'll rub peanut butter or liver on their own name tag! Ha!

Cute, cute pillow, Julie. You've now started a rage that you may have trouble controlling!

Sheri


----------



## Thumper

Leeann said:


> Shoot, I was going to tape my name to Riley's nose so I would win... better start working on some other idea LOL.


LMAO!!! ound:

I knew you were UP to SOMETHING like that!! ound:

Ya know Julie..If you get bored and all and want more sewing to do.. You can always practice with Gucci, Riley and Monte! 
:banplease:


----------



## mellowbo

Totally cool. I'm gonna win!
Carole


----------



## Julie

Remember you must get your donation made for your chances by Nov.15---

I'm looking forward to watching Riley pick a winner--that should be a kick to see!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Leeann

Sheri said:


> That's what I was thinking...I'll bet they'll rub peanut butter or liver on their own name tag! Ha!
> 
> Sheri


LOL Sheri. We are lucky Riley usually needs no motivation to dig in a bag, the boy just has a bag fetish. He even cleaned out his breeders purse one day before coming home to me.


----------



## Leeann

We had to go out and make sure Riley had a proper gift bag for the drawing, he is already driving me nuts with it.

Here it is displayed in true forum fashion.


----------



## Lina

haha! Love the red boa!!!!


----------



## Julie

Oh Leeann!ound: THAT'S COOL! :thumb:


----------



## marjrc

Leeann, that bag is perfect of course!! Great idea! :whoo:


----------



## mckennasedona

Wow, Julie. The pillow is fantastic. I'd better get busy and donate some money...


----------



## Julie

:bump:


----------



## mintchip

I love the great bag and boa!


----------



## Leslie

Leeann~ Just to be sure everything will be on the "up and up", you do plan to video tape Riley picking the winning name, right? You know, we'll need to see it with our own eyes to have confidence there's no "funny business" going on when the name is picked :biggrin1: ound:


----------



## Julie

I told my husband Riley was going to pick the winner and he couldn't believe it! I think it'll be great fun watching him on video!!!


----------



## Leeann

I am so happy everyone is getting excited about the drawing. 
Yes Leslie, I will be video taping Riley as he digs in the bag to mix all the names up and pick our winner.
Julie when I told my DH that Riley was picking the winner he looked at me funny and said "and how do you plan on getting him to do that?" that's when I showed him the gift bag and he just laughed as Riley started jumping up at the bag again wanting it LOL.

 [FONT=&quot]Sorry I haven't updated everyone yet on where we are, things got a little crazy over the weekend with some health issues with my MIL and I had to spend some time getting things rolling for her. I promise after getting my mail tonight to update where we are. [/FONT]


----------



## Diana

Leeann, 
I love that bag! Very creative! I hope everything is well with your MIL.

Julie, 
You do such beautiful work! Will Quincy be included in the "prize package" to model the pillow at the winner's home?:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

ound: Diana! ound:

Oh no---it'll work just opposite of that---I'll need your hav to come to my house,um......for a short visit.....just for a little while to capture their likeness! That sounds like a good idea to me!


----------



## Sheri

Clever, Julie, but I doubt it'll work!!!

Sheri


----------



## Julie

You don't think I can trick someone into sending me their hav huh Sheri??? Darn it! 

I was hoping to expand on it and have a hav for pillow trade till I had my own hav compound....ound:


----------



## Leeann

I think I may have chosen the wrong dog for the job of picking the winner. As I am sitting here cutting up and folding names this little black nose pops up from the other side of the coffee tabe grabs a name and takes off running ound:


----------



## mintchip

Leeann tell us whose name is it! :ear:


----------



## marjrc

Oh Leeann, that's hysterical! I can't wait to see Ry in action! LOL


----------



## Sheri

I hope you DO video tape Riley picking the name out of the bag! It sounds like it would be so fun to watch...of course, with a camera going, he might not cooperate? What a character! I just love Havs!

Also, should be quite amusing to see you running around the house, chasing him, to get the name back in one piece to see who won!



Sheri


----------



## Lina

Leeann, LOL! Riley is such a character!!!


----------



## Julie

*Just a reminder----

If you would like to donate and have your name put in the drawing--
Donations MUST be in by November 15. *

Please contact Leeann or Kara- Leeann has set up a paypal account or if sending by mail-they must have it in hand to be put in the drawing.

Thanks!


----------



## Julie

Julie said:


> *Just a reminder----
> 
> If you would like to donate and have your name put in the drawing--
> Donations MUST be in by November 15. *
> 
> Please contact Leeann or Kara- Leeann has set up a paypal account or if sending by mail-they must have it in hand to be put in the drawing.
> 
> Thanks!


just bumping up----time is running out to get your donations in!


----------



## Julie

:attention:Just a few more days to get a donation to Leeann or Kara before the pillow drawing!:attention:

:decision:??????????? Who do you think Riley will pick??????????:decision:


----------



## LuvCicero

ME ME ME ME ME !!!!!
I can't wait to see how you do a Cicero....LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Thumper

YAYYYY this is SOOOO exciting!

This is the best raffle drawing of the year! eace:


----------



## Leeann

Dale I think Cicero would look great quilted on a pillow, best of luck to you.

Riley is getting all geared up, every time I take the bag out to add names he starts jumping up trying to get at it.


----------



## Lina

Only 4 more days to go!!! Very excited!!! I think Kubrick would make a PERFECT pillow.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Hmmm...I think Scooter would make the perfect pillow!!! Maybe you should sell them???


----------



## marjrc

:whoo: Go Riley! Go Riley! :whoo: How exciting!!!!!


----------



## Leeann

Here is a list of all the names I have going in the bag. If you do not see your name and have sent a donation in please let either myself or Kara know asap. We still have a few more days if anyone else would like a chance at winning their very own Hav quilted on a pillow by Julie. Don't forget we also have a paypal account that you can send a donation in with your credit card.

I would also like to thank each and every one of you for your generosity in helping to finish these quilts, it could not have been done with out you.

Ann
Carole
Carolina
Dale
Debby
Diana
Jane
Janet Zee
Judy A
Karen
Kristin
Leslie
Lynn
Marj
Missy
Pat
Paula
Rosalind
Ryan
Sally
Shelly
Sheri
Susan
Trish

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Julie

I think every one of your pups would be adorable on a pillow! Good luck to each and every one of you.. I'm really excited to see Riley choose a winner and to find out who's cute lil' fur baby I'll be making!:bounce:


----------



## Sheri

What fun to watch this! Video will be coming, right?

Sheri


----------



## Julie

The drawing will be Sunday....Nov.16 so it is here in just a few days! I've never seen a dog love gift bags as much as Riley,so this should really be a fun thing to see!


----------



## Leeann

Bumping up, I want to make sure we did not forget anyone.



Leeann said:


> Here is a list of all the names I have going in the bag. If you do not see your name and have sent a donation in please let either myself or Kara know asap. We still have a few more days if anyone else would like a chance at winning their very own Hav quilted on a pillow by Julie. Don't forget we also have a paypal account that you can send a donation in with your credit card.
> 
> I would also like to thank each and every one of you for your generosity in helping to finish these quilts, it could not have been done with out you.
> 
> Ann
> Carolina
> Dale
> Debby
> Diana
> Janet Zee
> Judy A
> Karen
> Kristin
> Leslie
> Lynn
> Marj
> Missy
> Pat
> Paula
> Rosalind
> Ryan
> Sally
> Shelly
> Sheri
> Trish
> 
> Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Judy A

I will be in Chicago on the 15th to see Jersey Boys....so, when you pick me as the winner on Sunday, I may not be able to respond until later that night! LOL!


----------



## Julie

Ok Judy!:wink:


----------



## Julie

Quincy says---Good Luck with the pillow drawing!!

:whoo::beckycheck out the donation thread):becky::whoo:


----------



## Jane

You know, I just CANNOT resist Quincy! No fair, Julie! You temptress!

Anyway, I asked my hubby to send $ to Leeann's paypal account on my behalf - Lincoln and Scout will duke it out for who gets their likeness on a pillow if I am the lucky one to win the drawing!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

Oh Jane---you are so sweet!:kiss:


----------



## Thumper

Leeann said:


> Bumping up, I want to make sure we did not forget anyone.


Add Susan  I wasn't online last night, emailed you the specifics!

i hope I'm not forgetting anyone? Please speak up if we are missing your name in the drawing 

XOXO.


----------



## marjrc

AHA! So it's Quincy who is the tailor in the family. Just look how at ease he is with that sewing machine and gorgeous quilt. I knew something was fishy ..... :fish: :suspicious:


----------



## Missy

That is one talented Havanese that Quincy!!!! I can't wait to see video of Riley picking the names.


----------



## Jane

Yea, my hubby sent Leeann my donation via PayPal yesterday. 

Please add me to the list for the Big Drawing!!! :whoo:


----------



## Leeann

Susan and Jane names are in the bag :whoo:

Julie if you can teach Quincy to sew then that means there is hope for me to learn after all. Let me know when you are ready for me and the boys to move in for our lessons.


----------



## Julie

Wouldn't it be seriously cool if it could be taught? 

I can't even get Quincy to retrieve a toy! With a buddy who could rival a real retriever!!! (Vinnie is unbelievably infatuated with retrieving toys-Quincy's goal is "grab and go".)ound:


----------



## Leslie

Julie said:


> I think every one of your pups would be adorable on a pillow! Good luck to each and every one of you.. I'm really excited to see Riley choose a winner and to find out who's cute lil' fur baby I'll be making!:bounce:


Hey Julie, I know you're under a lot of stress w/the quilt, holidays, etc. Why don't you make this easy on yourself and just use the picture you've already done of Tori??? I think you may even already have my address to mail it to! :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

ound: LESLIE! ound:

you are clever,aren't you??? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Julie

How exciting!!!!!!!!! Sunday is the big day!!!!

:whoo:GO RILEY!:whoo:GO RILEY!:whoo:GO RILEY!:whoo:


----------



## Missy

Now what if Riley's delicate little mouth picks up a whole handful of names (like all of them)???? Do we all get Pillows Julie?


----------



## marjrc

Leslie said:


> Hey Julie, I know you're under a lot of stress w/the quilt, holidays, etc. Why don't you make this easy on yourself and just use the picture you've already done of Tori??? I think you may even already have my address to mail it to! :biggrin1:


OOOooooooooooo! I LOVE the way you think, Leslie. Seeing as Ricky is the other black Hav quilt block that Julie made, I think you have a most excellent idea! It only makes sense. :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann

Someone else is getting very excited... 
"Leave it" are you kidding me mom come on just say "ok" pleeease I waaaant it.


----------



## Julie

Oh how cute! Riley is gearing up for his gift bag draw!:whoo:
ADORABLE!


----------



## Leeann

Leeann said:


> Ann
> Carole
> Carolina
> Dale
> Debby
> Diana
> Jane
> Janet Zee
> Judy A
> Karen
> Kristin
> Leslie
> Lynn
> Marj
> Missy
> Pat
> Paula
> Rosalind
> Ryan
> Sally
> Shelly
> Sheri
> Susan
> Trish
> 
> Good luck to everyone.


The list keeps growing, only a few hours left till we have a winner :whoo:


----------



## Thumper

What time is the drawing? 

Yes, what if Riley grabs more than one name? Is Julie sewing all of them? ound:


----------



## Leeann

Well you know me Kara I will probably be up at 5am LOL Actually I am going to wait till DH is up so he can film it, if I get to close to Ry with the camera it gets a blury.


----------



## Julie

Just one pillow!!! ound:

I think Riley will be a pro-----I am guessing he'll dig in it alittle,scatter a few and bring one to Leeann. That's my guess--but who knows? It'll just be so much fun to see him do his antics! I'm really really looking forward to it! Good luck to everyone!:becky:


----------



## Sheri

Its going to be so much fun to watch the video! I'll bet that Riley comes up with something that throws you for a loop, and you'll wonder--"now what do we do?!"

Sheri


----------



## Thumper

Leeann!! Where's the video, girl? Its 7:30 am on the east coast. Get your butt outta bed! ound:


----------



## Laurief

OK - I am not even IN the drawing and cant wait!! 
Come on Leeann - it is 8am!!! Wake that hubby up!!!


----------



## Julie

I bet the delay is Riley-you know how those "stars" get with their demands? I bet Riley wants to go potty first(at least once),get a drink--perhaps a jerky treat,2 quick RLH's,and then he'll be ready! You know how those hollywood types are!

ound: ound: ound:


----------



## LuvCicero

Here I am with my, YIKES, a rose colored band...waiting...waiting...waiting!:biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom

This was the first thread I checked this morning. We are here waiting in suspense too. Guess I should go feed the boys now.


----------



## Leeann

DH is up and we have a winner :whoo: I am working on getting it up now, you all know how youtube can be.... hopefully it will be done soon.


----------



## lcy_pt

Aaahhhhhh! The suspense is killing me :faint:


----------



## Scooter's Family

That's just mean! Who won, who won, who won, who won?????


----------



## Leeann

And your winner IS......


----------



## Scooter's Family

:whoo: Congrats Kristin!

Sigh...I guess there's always next year...


----------



## Thumper

Congratulations Kristen!!!!!! 

Leeann, YOU and RILEY and MONTE are SOOOO cute! LOL (and yes, I have been reloading your you tube page for like 10 minutes! LOL)


----------



## KristinFusco

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited, I was just screaming so loud that my husband came running, he thought I hurt myself!!!!!!!! Thank you so much to Leeann, Kara, Julie, Julie's mother, and so many others for offering such a generous gift and for working so hard on the forum quilt. My hands are actually shaking!!!!!!!! I NEVER win raffles, never never never, so this was an amazing way to wake up this morning! Now I will have to take some "test shots" of Carlito and Nico. Leeann, I absolutely loved that video, although I admit that I am VERY biased :biggrin1:


----------



## lcy_pt

Yeah Kristen!!!!!!!! You are so lucky girl :biggrin1:

But Leanne....look at Riley....he wants to pick MORE names....ound:


----------



## KristinFusco

Thumperlove said:


> Congratulations Kristen!!!!!!
> 
> Leeann, YOU and RILEY and MONTE are SOOOO cute! LOL (and yes, I have been reloading your you tube page for like 10 minutes! LOL)


Thank you Kara and Ann! You guys are the best, thank you for sharing in the excitement with me!!!!:whoo:


----------



## Scooter's Family

My husband watched the video with me, he thinks we're all nuts!!! LOL


----------



## KristinFusco

Scooter's Family said:


> My husband watched the video with me, he thinks we're all nuts!!! LOL


Mine watched it to...then I watched it about 5 more times because I couldn't believe it!


----------



## KristinFusco

OK well we just had a little "Family Meeting" here, and we decided that Carlito will be the pillow model! He's our first born and the reason that we are (aka I am) so obsessed with the breed, so I think that it is only fitting that it is Carlito's image that is immortalized by the gorgeous handiwork of Julie's mother! Now getting a clear photo of a black dog...we'll work on that today!


----------



## LuvCicero

"Congrats Kristen"
Now we can look forward to seeing your pillow.

Riley is beautiful...and really loves a gift bag. I bet he gets to see lots of fun bags. :biggrin1: Cute video.!!

Julie...Thank you also....what a great fun thing for you to do!!


----------



## KristinFusco

Wait, I just read over the initial entry to this thread, and I think that was Quincy "speaking", so Julie is the one sewing the pillow, not Julie's mom! :redface: Thank you Julie!!!!! You are the best!


----------



## Julie

:clap2:Congrats Kristen!:clap2:

That video was just adorable!

Kristen-I'll be in touch with you later(I make the pillows ) The mom thing has everyone confused!ound: It was Quincy talking,my mom etc.... ound:


----------



## Brady's mom

Kristin,
I am so jealous and happy for you all at once. I can't wait to see the beautiful pillow Julie will create for you.

Did you bribe Leeann to put 20 of your name in the bag:suspicious:


----------



## Leeann

Brady's mom said:


> Did you bribe Leeann to put 20 of your name in the bag:suspicious:


LOL Karen no bribes were taken


----------



## KristinFusco

Brady's mom said:


> Kristin,
> I am so jealous and happy for you all at once. I can't wait to see the beautiful pillow Julie will create for you.
> 
> Did you bribe Leeann to put 20 of your name in the bag:suspicious:


Hehehe actually I bribed Riley! He requested a case of 100 Merrick flossies in return for picking my name. I though that I was getting the better end of the deal so I agreed ound:


----------



## mintchip

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Leslie

Kristin!!! You lucky duck, you! Congratulations, friend!

Boy, that Riley doesn't mess around, he got right down to business. Guess he must've known how anxious we all were and didn't want to make us wait any longer.

Thanks guys for making this place even MORE fun to be a part of, if that is even possible!

Again,

 Congratulations, Kristin!!!


----------



## Thumper

Kristin!! :grouphug: I know Carlito will make a dashing model 

Don't worry, even I was confused about the "Julie's Mom" thing and I was involved in the discussions prior! LOL :brick: Ding dong.

I was so excited this morning, I kept reloading Leeann's Youtube page and emailing her to tell me!! LOL

It was just meant to be, Riley was drawn to your name.  I'm sure he's accepting flossie bribes though. ound:


----------



## Brady's mom

Flossies, I should have thought of thatound:


----------



## Janet Zee

Congratulations Kristen!! :whoo:.......Carlito will make a very handsome pillow model and with Julie's handiwork it will become one gorgeous pillow!!


----------



## Missy

good job Riley! I am truly impressed Leeann!!! Congrat Kristin!!!! Yay!!!!!!


----------



## Sheri

Yeah, Kristin! And Riley, you are TOO clever!! What a fun way to start the day. Thank your hubby for videoing it!

Sheri


----------



## mckennasedona

CONGRATULATIONS KRISTIN!!! Carlito will be a wonderful model for a pillow. 

McKenna is very impressed that her "brother" (same mom and dad, different litter) will be immortalized in fabric! Sedona is thrilled because, as one of the two litters born within days of each other, she can say she's known him since he was born and he's very deserving of this honor. Lickies from the girls.


----------



## Laurief

CONGRATULATIONS KRISTIN!!

I am so so excited for you!!!


----------



## mellowbo

Way to go Kristen! Congrats!
OK Riley, we need to have a talk! :suspicious:
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Leeann

Leeann said:


> I think I may have chosen the wrong dog for the job of picking the winner. As I am sitting here cutting up and folding names this little black nose pops up from the other side of the coffee tabe grabs a name and takes off running ound:





mintchip said:


> Leeann tell us whose name is it! :ear:


Well I have to say Riley must really have a thing for Kristin, it was her nabe that was stolen off the table....


----------



## Lina

Congrats Kristin!!! What a win.


----------



## marjrc

:whoo: OH WHAT FUN this was!!!!! Kristen congratulations, girl!! You lucky thang! :whoo:

Leeann, I just loved seeing Riley in action and Monte looking on to make sure it was all Kosher. Great job everyone!!! A big thank you to Julie, Kara and Leeann for making this happen and for the generosity of your time.

Now, Riley... Kristen wrote:* "He requested a case of 100 Merrick flossies in return for picking my name. I though that I was getting the better end of the deal so I agreed."* Shucks, dude! If I had known it would take that to get my name picked, i would have delivered flossies AND bully sticks!!! :suspicious: Shoot! :doh:

I'm so happy for you, Kristen!!!!!


----------



## Beamer

Congrats Kristin!

Ryan


----------



## Julie

This was really very,very fun and I thank you all for your donations! 

I just played the video for my husband and he thinks that was super cool! Way to go Riley! You are a drawing pro buddy! Special treat and belly rub to you big guy!:thumb::kiss:


----------



## Jane

*Congrats, Kristin!!*

Leeann, I loved the video - how cute that Riley and Monte got to pick the winner!


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Congratulations Kristin! Carlito's going to look very cute on a pillow!!! 

It was fun watching Riley pick the name! Julie, you're very sweet to donate the pillow!


----------



## Judy A

Congrats to you Kristin! Whoo Whoo...way to go!!


----------



## Leeann

:boink: Kristin, one must share pictures. Did you get your camera hoto: out yesterday? Sorry but these are the rules, we need to see both your handsome guys.


----------



## Diana

*Congratulations Kristin!!!* And yes, I agree with Leeann, we need pictures

Leeann I loved the video!


----------



## KristinFusco

*Thanks everyone!!!!*

I sent some photos of Carlito to Julie today, hopefully she can find some suitable ones from the bunch since I am not the best photographer. I did take a few photos this morning, but I didn't bring my camera to the dog park yesterday. It makes me too nervous to try and watch both of the boys and take pictures . Anyway, here are a few candids of the boys.


----------



## Scooter's Family

They're so cute Kristin!


----------



## KristinFusco

A few more....


----------



## mintchip

Adorable!!!!


----------



## Leslie

Yep! You're gonna have quite a beautiful pillow, Kristin! Both of your boys are adorable. Congrats, again!


----------



## KristinFusco

OK I have to get back to work  I'll try and resize a few more later. Oh, Julie, I forgot to answer your question. Carlito has dark brown eyes, they just look lighter in some of the photos due to the lighting.


----------



## mckennasedona

Kristin, both boys are adorable. Lito has such shiny black hair. I wonder how Julie will find fabric to bring out his shine...... I know she'll do him proud.


----------



## marjrc

Carlito has the same coat as Ricky, thick, wavy and lots of it! Ricky's muzzle is shorter than his, but they look very much alike otherwise. Such a handsome dude. 

I love the pics! Nico looks a lot like Beamer in those first two pics of him. (I have that "lookalike" thread on the brain, I guess!! LOL) Adorable!


----------



## Julie

This should be alot of fun! I love this part of the challenge--:whoo:

Carlito has a very beautiful shiny coat...unfortunately that won't be reflected in the pillow as I haven't found any shiny cottons(though I will look)--however it'll keep him from also looking like a porn star! I want Kristen to have a pillow that's not hid in the closet!ound:


----------



## havaluv

> however it'll keep him from also looking like a porn star! I want Kristen to have a pillow that's not hid in the closet!ound:


LOL! It will be beautiful, I'm sure. You'll have to post pictures so we can all drool over it!


----------



## Julie

Well,I will let Kristen do that(post photos) if she'd like...I want her to be surprised!

I was supposed to be unloading and sorting Girl Scout nuts,but the truck is delayed--so guess what I've been doing? Yep! Drawing Carlito!:dance:

I actually think I got him! I'll look at a few more photos before proceeding,but I think I got a pretty good drawing! I love doing the black havs because finding great fabrics is alot of fun...especially with blacks! It is the all white ones that I find the most difficult to do.Shhhhh.. Don't tell Ryan---but there's a pretty good reason Beamer boy isn't a logo dog this year!(He posted in the quilt thread who's gonna do Beamer?)ound:
Maybe next year I'll have mastered those white ones!?!?


----------



## KristinFusco

Julie,

You are such a sweetheart! I am sure your drawings are gorgeous. I made my co-workers watch the video of Riley picking names from the bag, I am sure they all think I'm a little :der: We had a bunch of them over this weekend for one of the grad student's birthdays, and they all agree that Havanese are the cutest breed of dog ever! (Strangely, everyone in my small office has a cat, no one has a dog but me!)


----------



## Lina

Julie, if you need anymore to help you out, here's a Lito pic I got at a play date.


----------



## Julie

Thanks Lina!


----------



## lcy_pt

Wow Lina ...good picture of Lito. You've captured his face perfectly


----------



## Thumper

Kristin, they are SOOO cute! My gosh, Nico has gotten so 'grown up' and they are still like Yin and Yang to me, I would've probably nick-named them that if they were my neezers. lol Precious!

Julie, you are too funny, I'm sure you would not make something destined to be hidden in the closet!! ound:


----------



## Jane

Kristin, I loved the photos of Lito and Nico! Nico is growing up, or all grown up! I love them together - black and white! They are beautiful! Lito's hair is so shiny - I'm jealous! Scout has a matte black - not quite as light catching!


----------



## Leeann

:whoo: Kristin great pictures. I cant wait to see how Julie is making out with the pillow, she does AMAZING work!


----------



## Julie

The pillow is done and is being mailed out today.....


Thanks to everyone who donated to the forum quilts/quilt fund and for making this pillow drawing alot of fun.:yo:


----------



## marjrc

Julie, you're amazing! Quick work and I can't wait to see pics from Kristen. :whoo:


----------



## Sheri

Julie, I wanted to see the pillow!! Hmmm, Kristin, will you post pictures of Carlito and the pillow? That would be even better!

Sheri


----------



## Julie

I want it to be a surprise for Kristin--after she gets it--I think she'll post photos. I took a few before it left as well I can post later.


----------



## KristinFusco

Hi everyone!

Julie, you are such a doll, I can't wait to see Carlito's likeness on the pillow! I promise to post photos of the boys and the pillow, however, we will be in Connecticut for the holiday from Wednesday until Sunday, so I won't be able to post the photos until we return. Our doormen hold all of our packages when we are away, so it will be a wonderful surprise to come home to on Sunday night.


----------



## Lina

How exciting! Can't wait to see the pillow!


----------



## Jane

I can't wait to see Carlito immortalized on a pillow! How exciting! :whoo:


----------



## Havtahava

I just got to finally view this topic. (I heard from Kristin about the win while I was on the road. Woooo hoooo!) Julie, your work is wonderful, so this is a real treat! Leeann, I think Riley is my new favorite in your crew. LOL! Carlito was my baby from the time he was just a few weeks old until he was a young adult, so I'm very, very excited to see the end result!


----------



## marjrc

Drat. We have to wait until next week to see pics from Kristen! WAAAAAAA !


----------



## Julie

wow! You bred Carlito Kimberly? He is one of your pups? :ear:

I have seen mention of Carlito as being a daddy a few times?:ear:


----------



## KristinFusco

Hi everyone!

Julie, the pillow is so incredible, words can't describe it. The image looks EXACTLY like him! You even captured his personality, especially in his eyes. I love it, I am displaying it on the guest bed since it is the only place the boys can't reach (I don't want them wrestling with it!).

Here are some pictures, I apologize for the perspective, I couldn't get Lito to stand exactly near the pillow, he wanted to stick his nose up to the camera! There are also a few gratuitous shots of Carlito and Nico wrestling this morning.

Thanks again Julie, I'll always treasure it!


----------



## KristinFusco

:biggrin1:


----------



## KristinFusco




----------



## KristinFusco

Last one


----------



## Sheri

Julie,
Wonderful job! You've really got a way with fabric and patterns!

Sheri


----------



## Lina

Kristin you are SO lucky!!!

Julie that pillow is perfect! What a wonderful gift!


----------



## BeverlyA

Oh the pillow is perfect! Julie you do such wonderful work, and Kristin, Carlito is sooo handsome!

Wonderful work!
Beverly


----------



## Missy

Kristin, you are so Lucky!!!! Julie, you are so talented. Carlito, you are so so so very handsome. (Nico too)


----------



## Brady's mom

Wow!! That is beautiful!


----------



## marjrc

Hey Kirsten, how did you get MY pillow instead of me? That's a spitting image of Ricky. :biggrin1: LOL It is gorgeous, Julie! Great, great job. I really love Carlito's eyes with the sparkle of white in them. Truly Hav! :whoo:


----------



## mckennasedona

Wow Julie. I am in awe. The pillow is perfect. 
Congratualtions again Kristin.


----------



## Jane

Kristin, you are the luckiest gal! I love the pillow of Lito!!!

Julie, you are really amazingly talented. Are you interested in starting a small pillow-making business with your Hav Forum friends as clients? :biggrin1:

I can't believe how utterly cute Lito is, in pillow-form. The white threads on his chin are just too adorable!


----------



## Scooter's Family

The pillow is so cute, such a great resemblance! You're so talented.


----------



## Laurief

Beauiful job Julie!!! I bet you just love it Kristin.


----------



## LuvCicero

Julie, you do beautiful work...and there is a business there!!

Kristin, I'm sure you are thrilled with the pillow...congrats.


----------



## mintchip

Jane said:


> Kristin, you are the luckiest gal! I love the pillow of Lito!!!
> 
> *Julie, you are really amazingly talented.* *Are you interested in starting a small pillow-making business with your Hav Forum friends as clients?* :biggrin1:
> 
> I can't believe how utterly cute Lito is, in pillow-form. The white threads on his chin are just too adorable!


Great idea! I'd love to buy one! :ear:


----------



## Judy A

Me too!! You did a great job, Julie! It's gorgeous.


----------



## lcy_pt

Julie...fabulous...fabulous...fabulous....your talent is not being utilized my dear. Go forth and maketh some money for yourself (and perhaps a few doggie toys)


----------



## Julie

I'm so glad you like it Kristin. Carlito was alot of fun to do. Of course,when you do an all black dog,you must introduce fabrics that contrast to lighten certain areas for the eyes to show etc. 

Here are a couple photos I had taken of the pillow. One showing the 2 photos I used,and another one. I put a little key in the corner,as I was sure Carlito had the key to your heart!


----------



## Thumper

Fabulous!

I really love how you managed to make his face so bright and showcase those manipulative with love (aren't they all! lol) eyes. he looks amazing! I really think you should open an Etsy store with this amazingly unique talent, mainly so I can buy one of Gucci!  hinnnttt hint.

Open a store today!
www.etsy.com

hehe.

XOXO,
Kara


----------



## Leeann

:whoo:[FONT=&quot]Kristin, I am so glad y[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ou got Lito's pillow. I just love it, Julie does such amazing work. Congratulations again.[/FONT]


----------



## ama0722

Absolutely Gorgeous- great work Julie! Kristin-I think you need to get one for Nico so he doesnt get jealous


----------



## JeanMarie

Absolutely gorgeous! What talent!


----------



## lcy_pt

Wow Julie, everytime I see this I smile. You did an incredible job with the patterns in the fabrics. The placement of each just 'makes sense'. Well done!


----------



## Diana

Oh yea! Pictures!
Julie, you did an *amazing* job! I'm so happy for you Kristin! I have to show my mom the pilow pics, she's both a big fan of crafts and Lito:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

:redface:Thank you guys!:redface:
I'm glad you enjoyed seeing the photos and more important-that Kristin loves it! It makes it all worth while!:becky:


----------



## maryam187

Kristin, thanks for pointing this thread out!

Julie, I visited Kristin the other day and was amazed by the pillow you made. When you see Lito AND the pillow in real life you will know what I mean! :clap2:


----------

